# agility trial this weekend



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

This weekend there's a NADAC agility trial about 20 blocks from home. Kit is entered in everything, and I'm working the trial for free entry. I was on my feet all day, and am exhausted. Kit's pretty beat, too, after 6 runs. We're both doing the same again tomorrow.

The first run was chances. Because I was working, I didn't have time to play ball with her before her first run, although I did have time to potty her. Let's just say the run didn't go well. I have video of CRAZY zoomies, which was later proclaimed by the judge to be "the best case of the zoomies I've seen in a long time". I think she took 2 obstacles total, although she was in the ring for probably 20-30 seconds. I'll try to post the video here soon, it's pretty hilarious. 

The rest of the day went better. We got a "dirty Q" in jumpers, and another in TNG, which means we're now only 2 jumpers Q's away from the novice title! We also had a screaming fast and really beautiful run in Regular. She came in 1st place in that one, a full 3 seconds under the time of the next fastest dog.

Tomorrow we've got one more jumpers run. I'd be psyched about Q'ing in that, considering how close we are to the title. Wish us luck!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations and good luck!

When you get a chance, please do post video's!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, trial's over. We got our jumpers Q today (in a nice, clean, fast run, no less), so we're just one measly jumpers Q away from a novice versatility title! Woot! We also had a Q in tunnelers and one in regular today. So 6 for the weekend. Not bad, but I was hoping for a couple more. At least we got the ones we needed, though!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats!!! Can't beat a trial you can pretty much walk to, with free (some labor required) entries!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wooohoo, congrats!!! I can't wait to see the zoomies!


----------

